

Manipulate Clojure source code like the DOM - glittershark
https://github.com/zcaudate/jai

======
LukeHoersten
In a programming language setting, this is usually called an AST (Abstract
Syntax Tree), not a DOM. Though I see what you're getting at here with the AST
query API. There are certainly parallels.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstract_syntax_tree](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstract_syntax_tree))

------
loevborg
This looks really great. On the topic of manipulating data structures in a
funky way, see also specter
([https://github.com/nathanmarz/specter](https://github.com/nathanmarz/specter)).

~~~
boxed
Or instar: [https://github.com/boxed/instar](https://github.com/boxed/instar)

------
shurcooL
Does jai have a meaning? It's also Jon Blow's programming language.

~~~
zcaudate
Not really... I just wanted to write (use 'jai.query) as a reference to the
more famous library

------
goldfeld
Oh! I had so much need of this, if only it were ClojureScript.

